# Summer in Portugal



## gio (Nov 24, 2008)

Hey!!

I am plannin to go to Portugal Next year May-July. I would like to find a job during these 3months, also maybe take some portuguse classes the 1st month. How do i go about finding work? Where is the best place to find work, i heard Azores is good? Also, is it easy to find a room to rent?? How much is it more or less??


Thanks


----------



## Paul Sard (Nov 20, 2008)

gio said:


> Hey!!
> 
> I am plannin to go to Portugal Next year May-July. I would like to find a job during these 3months, also maybe take some portuguse classes the 1st month. How do i go about finding work? Where is the best place to find work, i heard Azores is good? Also, is it easy to find a room to rent?? How much is it more or less??
> 
> ...


Hi, you should look where your skills make a difference.... th english langulage is definably an advantage. My advise is to look at companies that work with the international market - tour operators, travl agencies, hotels, bars, restaurants.

I was in Azores 2 years ago and its quite unique.... Madeira as well and competitive.....

good luck

Paul


----------

